# Odd animal emergency



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

I know this post has nothing to do with hedgehogs and sorry about this but I have ran out of ideas and need help. Today while walking on a side walk with my friends we stumbled a thought to be dead squirrel. But one of my friends noticed it was breathing. So not being able to let the poor thing suffer in the sun for any longer I brought it home. We assume from the injuries its rear end was hit by a car. Its back end seems to be entirely paralyzed, but its tail may move a bit. It also has a cut/bloody hole in its side by its front right arm. The gash is invested with fly larva/ eggs and when i tried to wipe them away I noticed that that would cause him to lose more blood. he has a very strong will to live like any animal and is not humane friendly. His nose has seemed to stop bleed and he is still breathing and willing to drag his body to the door to get out. I am aware where I live You can not own squirrels and I have no intentions on keeping him, in the morning if he survives he will a) be token to the vet to be put down or b) token to a wildlife rehabilitator. I just want to know if anyone has any advise on what could help him and what I should do. He is also not allowed inside because he could spread sicknesses to our other pets. please help i don't know what to do!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

He needs to go to a wildlife rehabber TONIGHT. He's in very serious condition and he needs care immediately. He'll need the maggots taken out, fluids for dehydration and shock, and plenty of other care. At the very least, if the rehabber decides his condition is too bad, he can be euthanized so he's no longer in pain. Please, start looking for rehabbers in your area and calling around. You may be able to find someone who will take him tonight. If not, start looking as soon as possible in the morning. Many rehabbers are up and about by 8 am at the latest, so start calling early if he's still alive then.

If you can't get him anywhere tonight, he should probably have heat available to him unless it's very warm outside. Where outside is he? Is he at least under shelter, such as in a garage? I would at least keep him in a garage or something, and place a heating pad underneath half of the box so he can be on heat if he chooses, or get away if he wants. I wouldn't put any water in the box (if he's having trouble moving around, he's more likely to just dump it and get wet, especially if he panics), but if you have a syringe, you can carefully offer him some water. Don't give him a ton all at once. 

I wouldn't do anything more than that yourself. It's unlikely that he's going to make it, but if he does live until morning, please get him to a rehabber to be checked out, or at least humanely euthanized. Thank you for stopping to help the poor little guy. I wish his condition was better than it sounds.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

We already have a rehabilitator very close to us just the soonest he can go there is tomorrow morning hes drinking out of a syringe and under a porch. very active to for his condition. When i first got him he had been in the sun all day I believe very dehydrated I thought he wasn't going to live another 5 minuted which is why my parents let me bring him home.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It'd be better for him to be in a box or pet carrier and in the garage. Underneath the porch still leaves him vulnerable to predators, especially at night.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

yep, I'm aware but he has some pheasant frends living in a heated cage next to him and i have provided a heating pad for him. My parents still think they should have made me leave him on the side walk, so i'm trying to do the best i can for him. And he is in a cage.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah, okay. Having him in a cage is good, as well as a heating pad! Thank you for working with your parents to try and keep him comfortable. Good luck with him for tonight.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Hope he makes it through the night- poor little thing. Thank you for taking such good care of him.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

Sadly I woke up this morning and he didn't make it though the night. Its really sad although the vet who we contacted last night said there was very little chance of him surviving the night with his internal and external injury's. It does make me happy though that he didn't die on a sidewalk on a street sitting in the sun with fly's covering his body.
R.I.P the sidewalk sqirrel


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Sad. I'm also glad that he was in a peaceful environment when he passed- away from predictors an such. Thank you for giving that to him.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry he didn't make it, though I'm not surprised. He sounded pretty bad off. Thank you for trying to help him!


----------

